
Google puts Japan quake tsunami warning on their search page, kudos to them - 51Cards
Just thought I would point out that Google has updated their search page to show the Tsunami alert warning from the Japan quake.  Nice to see them doing things like this and responding so quickly... no corporate red tape, just a quick productive action.<p>http://www.google.com/
======
patio11
I was pretty impressed -- within literally a minute the #1 result (which
looked stylized, so "other than usual" results were at play) for "earthquake"
had auto-pulled info about the earthquake and a link to the metrological
association. That site is #2 right now, after the government agency in charge.

Above the proper search results you have a Google News thingee and
instructions for using the "Report If You're OK" / "Ask If Someone In The
Affected Area Is OK" phone systems. (These are well intentioned but useless
because, inevitably, everyone just calls directly and the phone network goes
down. It happens virtually every time. Still, I can't fault the government /
phone company / Google for trying this every time.)

------
jmotion
I love initiatives like this.

One I was thinking.. why can't Facebook put an 'Alert box' on everyones
Facebook feed if they're in that area.

~~~
digitaltothem
Good point. I find it hard to remember whether Facebook ever participated in
an initiative like this one. I also wonder if majority of dedicated FB users
would actually care to pay attention.

------
blots
I can't even see google.com. I'm being redirected to google.de. Though if you
set the Interface Language to English the Alert appears as well.

~~~
asrk
<http://www.google.com/ncr> (no country redirect) :)

~~~
gregory80
thank you for posting this! been on a trip out of country and kept getting
sent to pages which were in languages I couldn't read, this is great.

------
ck2
Is it on their RESULTS page?

Because many people bypass the search splash page.

They are also doing good with <http://www.google.com/crisisresponse/>

~~~
tnorthcutt
I don't see anything on <http://www.google.com/crisisresponse/> about the
Japan earthquake. Do you mean they're doing good with that page in general,
e.g. with information about the Christchurch earthquake?

~~~
ck2
It's mostly for post-event support, I'd expect it to be updated today with a
list of resources for Japan.

------
stretchwithme
Bravo. They may have saved a life.

------
al_james
Good for them, however would be better if it was clickable to more
information... But I guess that would be different per country.

